# امرأة فاضلة من يجدها



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2011)

امرأة فاضلة من يجدها







“امرأة فاضلة من يجدها لأن ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ"

“امرأة فاضلة من يجدها لأن



دائماً وفي كل المناسبات عندما تُذكر اسم امرأة وخاصة إذا كانت هذه المرأة من النساء المشهورات يرفق اسمها بكلمة “الفاضلة” سواء كانت هذه الصفة تستحقها أم لا، فنحن دائماً ننظر للمظهر الخارجي وللشهادات ولمستوى المعيشة ولمقايس مختلفة بها يقّيم البشر بعضهم البعض.

لكن هل هذه المقاييس هي مقاييس الله في التعامل مع البشر؟ بالقطع لا، فالله القدوس دائماً له مقاييس أعلى من البشر ، ونظرة فاحصة أشمل وأعم من نظرة الناس لأنه فاحص القلوب ومختبر الكُلى فعندما يحكم على امرأة إنها “فاضلة” يكون لهذا الحكم أساس ثابت موجود في حياة هذه المرأة.

من هي المرأة الفاضلة بحسب الكتاب المقدس:

بحسب (أمثال 30 : 10 – 31)

1 – بها يثق قلب زوجها:

المرأة الفاضلة بحسب مقياس الكتاب المقدس أنه “بها يثق قلب زوجها فلا يحتاج إلى غنيمة” (أمثال 30 : 11) أي إنها “ستر وغطاء” عليه كما نقول في لغتنا الشعبية، فمهما حدث لرجلها من أزمات هي بحكمتها تستطيع أن تعبرها دون أن تفضح زوجها أو تسيء إلى سمعته، بل هي أيضاً حافظة لأسراره ولا تقولها لأقرب الأقربين حتى لاخوتها أو والديها.
عزيزتي هل أنتِ موضع ثقة لزوجك؟ هل يجد فيكِ السند الأمين على حياته ويجدكِ معينة له في أزماته؟

2- تشترك في نفقات المعيشة:

تقول كلمة الله: “تطلب صوفاً وكتاناً وتشتغل بيدين راضيتين” وأيضاَ “تتأمل حقلاً فتأخذه وبثمر يديها تغرس كرماً. تُنطّق حقويها بالقوة وتُشّدد ذراعيها. تشعر أن تجارتها جيدة. سراجها لا ينطفئ في الليل. تمد يديها إلى المغزل وتُمسك كفاها بالفلكة” ويضيف أيضا: “تصنع قمصاناً وتبيعها وتعرض مناطق على الكنعاني” (أمثال 30 : 13 ، 16 – 19 ، 24)
هذه هي المرأة الفاضلة بمقاييس كلمة الله، وليس هي المرأة المتنعمة الجالسة كسيدة المنزل تأمر الخدم ولا تصنع شيئاً بيديها، لكن تعمل وتشتغل لا لنفسها بل لزوجها ولأولادها ولا تقول أن الرجل وحده هو المسئول عن مصروفات البيت – وإن كان ذلك صحيحاً – لكنها كامرأة فاضلة تشعر أن المسئولية مشتركة لذا هي تذهب للعمل وعندما تحصد ثمار عملها لا تقول “فلوسي” ولا تفصل بين مالها ومال زوجها. وليس ذلك فقط بل عندها الاستعداد لمواصلة الليل بالنهار في سبيل بيتها وزوجها كما هو مذكور في الآيات السابقة “سراجها لا ينطفئ” أي أن الذي يمر على بيتها في المساء يجد الضوء خارج من بيتها لأنها تسهر في صناعة القمصان وفي المغزل وفي أي شيء يجلب لها الربح لاحتياجات بيتها. وليست من اللاتي شعارهن “هات هات” ولا يوجد عندهن أي استعداد للعطاء!.


عزيزتي امرأة القرن الواحد والعشرين. هل هذا ممكن في هذا الزمان الذي ينتشر فيه الأنانية داخل البيوت؟ ما أكثر البيوت الخربة بسبب عدم حكمة المرأة، اسمعي قول الكتاب في نفس السفر سفر الأمثال: “حكمة المرأة تبني بيتها والحماقة تهدمه بيدها” (الأمثال 14 : 1)

فهل أنتِ هذه المرأة الحكيمة التي تبني بيتها؟ أم أنتِ التي تهدميه بيديكِ؟

3 – تحب النشاط وترفض الكسل:

“هي كسفن التاجر. تجلب طعامها من بعيد. وتقوم إذ الليل بعد وتُعطي أُكلاً لأهل بيتها وفريضة لفتياتها” (أمثال 31 : 14 – 15 ) أي أنها تستيقظ قبل أن تُشرق الشمس برغم إنها كانت تعمل لوقت متأخر من الليل كما قال قبل ذلك أن سراجها لا ينطفئ في الليل، فهي إنسانه نشيطة لا تعرف الكسل ولا تأكل خبز الكسل كما ذكر أيضاً في نفس الإصحاح (عدد 27)
إن ما نراه اليوم من ترفه وحياة عصرية أفقد من حياة المرأة هذا المظهر الجميل، فأصبحت تسهر لكن ليس للعمل بل للتليفزيون وإن كانت تعمل تستيقظ وهي متضررة وإن كانت لا تعمل تجدها نائمة إلى وقت متأخر من النهار.

ماذا يحدث؟!! هل الكتاب المقدس مكتوب لعصر غير عصرنا؟ أم نحن نعيش بطريقة غير صحيحة؟

4 – تتحلى بحب العطاء:

تُحدثنا كلمة الله المقدسة في بقية هذا الجزء الذي يتحدث عن المرأة الفاضلة وتقول: “تُبسط يديها للفقير وتُمد يديها إلى المسكين” (أمثال 31 : 20) فهي لا تشتغل فقط لأجل أهل بيتها بل لأجل الفقراء والمساكين وكل من له احتياج، وتعمل ذلك في الخفاء لكي يراها الآب السماوي الذي يرى ما في الخفاء ويجازيها علانيةً، فهي ليست أنانية تحب نفسها فقط ولا أهل بيتها فقط بل تحب الآخرين وتُشارك الآخرين بالخير الموجود عندها.

هل أنتِ كذلك أم أن الفقراء والمساكين ليس لهم عندكِ مكان؟!!

5 – تهتم بكل فرد في أسرتها اهتمام خاص:

“لا تخشى على بيتها من الثلج لأن كل أهل بيتها لابسون حُللاً. تعمل لنفسها موشياتٍ. لبسها بوصٌ وأرجوانٌ. زوجها معروف في الأبواب حين يجلس بين مشايخ الأرض” و ” تُراقب طُرق أهل بيتها ولا تأكل خُبز الكسل” (أمثال 31 : 21 – 23 ، 27)

نجد في هذه الأعداد من كلمة الله أن لكل فرد من أفراد أسرتها له اهتمام خاص فهي تصنع بنفسها ملابسهم لذلك لا تخاف عليهم من الثلج وتصنع كذلك لنفسها، وزوجها معروف في الأسواق فهو متميز في مظهره وطريقة لبسه ورائحة أطيابه، كل ذلك لأن زوجته تعطيه اهتمام شخصي.

ولا تهتم بالمظهر فقط بل أيضاً تهتم بسلوك كل فرد من أفراد عائلتها فهي كما يقول الكتاب “تراقب طُرق أهل بيتها” آه من الدمار الذي يلحق بأولادنا وبناتنا نتيجة عدم مُراقبتنا لهم، كم من فتيان ضلوا الطريق لأنهم بلا رقيب، وكم من الفتيات عثروا وصدر منهم سلوك غير متوقع لغياب الأب والأم عن مراقبتهم.

أيها الأم “الفاضلة” هل تعرفين كل شيء عن إبنكِ وعن إبنتكِ؟ هل تعرفين أصدقائهم معرفة جيدة؟ هل تعرفين أماكن تواجدهم كل يوم؟ هل تعرفين ما يدور في دواخلهم؟
هذه هي المرأة الفاضلة “تراقب طرق أهل بيتها” فلا تُلقي بهذه المسئولية على الأب وحده فالكتاب المقدس يعطي مسئولية تربية الأبناء لكلا الطرفين الأب والأم معاً. ولكن أهمس في أذن الأم الفاضلة أن مراقبة طرق كل أهل بيتها هي مسئوليتها الأولى.

6- كلامها كلة حكمة:

“تفتح فمها بالحكمة وفي لسانها سنّة المعروف” (أمثال 31 : 26) تتميز المرأة بكثرة الكلام والثرثرة في المواضيع النافعة وغير النافعة، لكن المرأة “الفاضلة” كلامها العادي كلام حكمة ولا تتحدث على أحد بالشر بل عندها سُنّة المعروف أي قانون الخير والمحبة لكل الناس، فلا تُشّهر بأحد ولا تتحدث على شخص في غيابه إلا بالخير، ودائماً تميل للسلام وترفض الخصام والحقد والانقسام بين الناس، فكلمتها تُجمع ولا تُفرق. كلامها مُملح بملح كما يقول الكتاب ولا تخرج كلمة رديه من فمها “حكمة المرأة تبني بيتها والحماقة تهدمه بيدها” (الأمثال 14 : 1)
عزيزتي القارئة. ماذا عن لسانكِ أنتِ؟ هل تجرحي به الناس أم تتكلمين بكلمات الحكمة السمائية؟

7 – يمدحها أولادها وزوجها:

“يقوم أولادها ويطّوبونها. زوجها أيضاً فيمدحها. بنات كثيرات عملنّ فضلاً أما أنتِ ففقتِ عليهنّ جميعاً.” (أمثال 31 : 28 – 29) “أعطوها من مر يديها ولتمدحها أعمالها في الأبواب” (أمثال 31 : 31)

هذه الآية تعبر عن أن المدح لم يكن عن طريق المرأة لنفسها لكن الذي يمدحها زوجها وأولادها عن طريق أعمالها التي تعملها لكل واحد منهم فهي لا تهتم بنفسها ولا باحتياجاتها بل تهتم فيما للرب وفيما يخص زوجها وأولادها.

فهل أنتِ يمدحكِ لسانكِ؟ أم يمدحكِ الآخرين؟ “ليمدحك الغريب لا فمك الأجنبي لا شفتاك” (الأمثال 27 : 2)

8 – لا تتكل على جمال الشكل:

“الحُسن غش والجمال باطل. أما المرأة المتقية الرب فهي تُمدح” (أمثال 31 : 30)

أي أن هذه المرأة الفاضلة اعتمادها ليس على جمالها لأنها تدرك يقيناً أنه غير ثابت ومتغير وبالتالي لا تتكل على شيء نسبي وممكن أن يفقد في أي لحظة سواء بمرور الزمن أو بالظروف والعوامل الطبيعية.لكن المرأة الفاضلة تتقي الرب في حياتها وبالتالي هي تُدرك جيداً أن الحُسن غش والجمال باطل.

خاتمة:

لا تنسي أن الكتاب المقدس يوصيكِ بوصية “أيها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب” (أفسس 5 : 22) فلا توجد بركة لحياتكِ بدون الخضوع لزوجكِ كما تخضعين للرب والخضوع ليس هو الطاعة بتذمر لكنها الطاعة برضا واقتناع، ولا تنسي أيضاً أن الكتاب يقول: “كذلكن أيتها النساء كن خاضعات لرجالكن حتى وإن كان البعض لا يطيعون الكلمة يربحون بسيرة النساء بدون كلمة” (بطرس الأولى 3 : 1) فهل تفكرين في ربح زوجك للرب؟ إن كانت الإجابة بنعم، عليكِ بالخضوع والطاعة بمحبة لزوجك كما للرب.
قالت إحدى الأخوات المؤمنات “إن جمال المرأة في خضوعها لزوجها” وهو قول تؤيده كل الآيات السابق ذكرها في هذا الإصحاح موضوع تأملنا.
أنصحك اختي العزيزة أن تدرسي هذا الإصحاح مع أخوات أخريات من كنيستك، وسوف تجدين فيه كنوز للفهم والمعرفة وهو كما أشرت في البداية سفر الأمثال الإصحاح 31
حقاً:
“امرأة فاضلة من يجدها لأن ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ” (الأمثال 31 : 10)

منقول

​


----------

